# HTML CSS - Formularfelder wie normale Textaussehen lassen



## son gohan (30. September 2013)

Hallo,

weis jemand ob es moeglich ist ein Formular Feld so aussehn zu lassen, als ob es normaler Text ist?

und dann wenn man auf den Text klickt sieht man erst das es ein Formular Feld ist.

Aber ohne Javascript. Nur so das man irgendwie das Formularfel mit CSS vielelicht formatiert das es keine Raender mehr hat und der Hintergrund auch die gleiche Farbe wie der Text bekommt. Meint ihr ist sowas moeglich?


----------



## sheel (30. September 2013)

style="background-color:#ff0000;border:0;"


----------



## son gohan (30. September 2013)

hier ist auch noch ein guter link zum thema: http://www.web-toolbox.net/webtoolbox/css/css-formularfeld.htm


----------



## son gohan (30. September 2013)

ein unerwartetes problem gibt es aber noch, der text im input feld steht linksbuendig und muss aber in meiner tabelle rechtsbuendig stehen. mit text-align:right konnte ich den text im input feld aber nicht nach rechts verschieben, gibt es da noch eine moeglichkeit?


----------



## hela (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, bei mir funktioniert das.

Hier ein modifiziertes INPUT-Feld aus der von dir verlinkten Seite im Firefox:



... und hier im Chrome:


----------



## son gohan (1. Oktober 2013)

bei mir klappt es jetzt auch.


----------



## sheel (1. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du uns den Seitencode mal zeigst können wir dir helfen.
(Aber dazu brauchen wir ganz wirklich den HTML/CSS-Code, und vorerst nichts anderes).


----------



## son gohan (1. Oktober 2013)

Ja verstehe ich, ich habe eben in meinem CSS Code ein fehlendes Semikolon gefunden, aber es war gut zu wissen das es bei anderen klappt.

Meine Seite ist auch ziemlich gros, wenn ich den kompletten Code hier rauf lade findet niemand sich zurecht damit aber ich kann einzelne Beispiele vom Code Stueck raufladen zum testen.

Ich habe uebrigens schon ein neues Problem, wie bekomme ich den Text so ausgerichtet das er in der mitte steht, hier ist ein Beispiel, ich wollte das der text in der mitte steht und nicht ganz oben, aber er bleibt oben stehen:


```
<p style="width:100px;height:40px;border:1px solid #000;vertical-align:text-bottom;">Hallo</p>
```

Das ganze kann auch schnell und einfach hier im Online Editor ausgetestet werden: http://www.w3schools.com/cssref/tryit.asp?filename=trycss_vertical-align

einfach mal mein Code dort rein schreiben dann kann man das ergebniss sehen.


----------



## tombe (1. Oktober 2013)

Aber das sollte funktionieren:


```
<style type="text/css">
p {
	width: 100px;
	height: 100px;
	border: 1px solid #000000;
	text-align: center;
	line-height: 100px;
}
</style>
<p>Hallo</p>
```


----------



## sheel (1. Oktober 2013)

son gohan hat gesagt.:


> Meine Seite ist auch ziemlich gros, wenn ich den kompletten Code hier rauf lade findet niemand sich zurecht damit aber ich kann einzelne Beispiele vom Code Stueck raufladen zum testen.


Du unterschätzt uns.
Wenns zu viel wird melden wir uns schon; aber du kannst ja mal versuchen,
dir zu ermöglichen,Hilfe zu bekommen.


son gohan hat gesagt.:


> Das ganze kann auch schnell und einfach hier im Online Editor ausgetestet werden: http://www.w3schools.com/cssref/tryit.asp?filename=trycss_vertical-align


W3schools hat
a) nichts mit dem W3C zu tun
b) hat einige bekannte Fehler, die sie aus Sturheit? nicht beheben
c) ist damit (meiner Meinung nach) keine gute Quelle.


----------



## son gohan (1. Oktober 2013)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> Aber das sollte funktionieren:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



ja das klappt, danke.


----------

